# ALL Lugnut Caps - failed



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

This is so stupid. Went to NTB for balance & rotation. This would be 2nd time wheels off car. 12K.

Get home, 4 lugnut caps off, gone. Drive 2 miles back to NTB, 2 more fly off in tha parking lot and there's two ran over, flattened over by service bay.

We check the rest of them and NONE will fit back with any tightness, they all come right off. NTB is like, WTF

Stopped by the dealer, they can't figure it out, took a lug of my car, compared against new one from parts. They had no plastic covers in stock.

So now they're deciding if it's a warranty deal or not. 5.00 each :confused 

I've only read of a couple people losing a few. Anyone else know ?


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

before you spend $5 on a cheezy plastic cover, go to SLP or any other vendor and get a set of chrome lug nuts.

If it wasnt so damn cold when I sold the camaro I was going to take the chrome ones off one by one and put them on the GTO. 40 lug nuts in 10deg weather, nope.

i put the old lug nuts (which were brand new) on from my camaro. they are the screw on caps, and are black which i think looks better than gray.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Exactly what I was going to do if Pontiac said no help. NTB was willing to go that way, too.

Pontiac called back and said "no problem, will warranty this set, but please get your tire work done here.". 5-7 days from oz, but free.

Yeah, I was surprised the first time I saw the design of this cap, and on my '02 SS they were screw on and if you were careful, they would last. 

These have no way of adhering except for a little pressure resistance. I've heard some people use a little latex non hardening caulk to hold 'em on.

:cheers


----------



## Kats1stGTO (Jan 15, 2005)

same problem here and the dealership didnt' charge for replacements. They used an impact wrench to get them off, cracked them (all 5 on 1 wheel) and then just put em back on the car without saying a word. when I noticed 2 missing and looked at the others that were shredded and cracked, went back to dealer with car. It took them 2 weeks to get the 5 $5 replacements, frustrating at best.

I now have McGard lugs all around! And am very happy.


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

You can probably find some performance enhancing lug nuts on ebay - saving at least 2grams of rotating unsprung mass per wheel!


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Guys at NTB probably tried to take them off with a socket, not the tool in the trunk. Make them pay for them..


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

I had the same problem when I rotated my tires. The covers that came with my car were a softer plastic than what the dealer had in stock. His were much more 're-useable', but for 5 bones a piece I'll be looking for some chrome lugs...


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

anyone have pics of stock rims with aftermarket lugs???


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

*spline drive - black lugs on all 4 corners*

I just replaced all stock nuts with black spline drive lug nuts( Thanks for the tip Kats1stGTO). BTW, Les Schwab had them for $2 ea., about half the price of Summit :-(.

Send me your e-mail and I will send you the pix.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

04m6_ca said:


> I just replaced all stock nuts with black spline drive lug nuts( Thanks for the tip Kats1stGTO). BTW, Les Schwab had them for $2 ea., about half the price of Summit :-(.
> 
> Send me your e-mail and I will send you the pix.


[email protected]


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

We changed ours right after we got the car. We didn't want to loose the covers either...


http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/4346/gtowheel10026ys.jpg


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

All 20 of mine are in my trunk. I had to remove them to pass tech inspection for autocrossing. With the caps on you can not see if any nuts are loose.
PM me and I will send you minbe for free.


----------

